

How much does DrupalCon cost? A line by line examination of the numbers. - chaosmachine
http://dc2009.drupalcon.org/news/drupalcon-dc-numbers-community-profit-and-sustainability

======
cameldrv
I knew coffee at conferences was expensive, but $60/Gallon? That's $10 for a
20 oz coffee, and they don't even pour it for you!

------
bprater
Blows my mind costs associated with AV and wireless. Someone is making a tidy
profit.

